# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [Souris] Adoption de 4 souris blanche mâle

## Savon

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* /
*Type:* Souris
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 1 an 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 67 - Bas-Rhin
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0679465674
*E-mail :* ahalte21@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour,

Je donne 4 souris blanche mâle de un mois.
Ils sont nés de deux jeunes parents très sains le mois dernier vers le 19-20 janvier. 
Ils sont sevrés et assez peureux mais très intéressants à regarder, ils sont très actifs et adorent grimper et escalader les diverses hauteurs de leur cage.

Je suis dans l'obligation de les donner car la portée n'était malheureusement pas prévue. Nous avions acheté 3 souris femelles, leur sexe ayant été "confirmé" par une Véto mais une des souris était un mâle.
La cohabitation avec ce mâle, seul dans sa cage, est impossible. Il refuse les 4 petits adolescents et c'est par leur hostilité naturelle entre mâle que je cherche à les donner.

Si possible, j'aimerai en donner un par personne sauf si vous êtes expérimentés avec la cohabitation de mâles.

Les voici dans la baignoire avec leur père en lieu neutre : 
J'habite en Alsace, dans les alentours d'Obernai-Strasbourg et je suis volontaire pour vous en amener un si vous êtes dans la région. Vous pouvez aussi venir au domicile en chercher ! 
Merci de me contacter par téléphone ou par mail pour discuter à propos de l'adoption. 
Je reviendrai quelques fois vous donner des petites mises à jour en photo  :Smile:

----------

